
Why would Facebook (and YC) fire Thiel? - pbiggar
https://medium.com/@paulbiggar/why-would-facebook-fire-peter-thiel-bc389d5631d1
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12799185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12799185)

